# Spring, 2022



## dpc (Mar 24, 2022)

Yesterday (R + RF 35mm f/1.8 macro)


----------



## dpc (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## jprusa (Mar 24, 2022)

Nice pictures dpc!


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2022)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Mar 25, 2022)

As more ice melts on the reservoir, the darker the water becomes. I suppose it's staining from rotting vegetation. Anyway I rather like the chocolate colour while it lasts.


----------



## dpc (Mar 26, 2022)

"Black" water


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 3, 2022)

Spring got cooled down throughout the last few days here in Germany. From 20 °C down to -2°C. Slowly it is getting warmer again...


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2022)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 17, 2022)

This is how spring looked alike here in Germany a few days ago


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2022)

I really like your pictures, Maximilian. Especially the first one.


----------

